# DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC



## Nordic (7. Dezember 2011)

*DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Hi,

ich bin trotz lesens von etlichen Posts und Tests absolut unschlüssig welchen Arbeitsspeicher ich in meinen neuen PC einbauen soll.
Immerhin sind alle etwas anders.
Mir gehts hier um absolute Top-Performance ohne Overclocking.

8 GByte sollten es schon sein.
Aber keine Ahnung ob als 2x4GByte oder doch besser als 4x2GByte?
Denke aber dass das bei Dualchannel wohl egal ist solange ich die Bänke richtig bestücke.

Welcher ist besser: 1066 oder 1333 oder 1600 oder 1866 oder gar 2100 ?

Welche timings sind bei welchen besser? 
Ist CL7-7-7-20 immer noch die beste Wahl?


Folgende hierfür relevante Komponenten habe ich mir bereits zusammengesucht:

CPU:
Intel i7 2700k tray

GPU:
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Classified Hydro Copper, 3072

Board:
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen3

Sound:
Creative X-Fi Titanium



 Das letzte was ich will ist das mir der RAM mein sonst eigentlich gutes System ausbremst.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Meine Erfahrung nach ist es ziemlich egal, was du als RAM einbaust, da dieser auf die FPS in Spielen nahezu keinen Einfluss hat. RAM mit hoher Taktung bringt nur ein paar Pünktchen mehr im Benchmark. Daher rate ich zu relativ günstigem Ram so um die 1333Mhz. Um Probleme mit dem CPU-Kühler zu vermeiden würde ich außerdem darauf achten, dass der RAM keine Kühlfinnen oben drauf hat.


----------



## Ashton (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

CPU's sollte man wegen der Garantie immer Boxed kaufen und achte beim RAM auf 1,5V Spannung.
Den Rest hat GrimReaper1908 schon gesagt.


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Kann nur zustimmen. 1600MHz bringt im Vergleich zu 1333MHz gerade mal 1-2% Mehrleistung. Das ist wenn nur mess- aber nciht spürbar.


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

 die jungs haben recht.
8GB 1333mhz ram
mehr muss es definitiv nicht sein.
die unterschiede sind wirklich minimal (beim benchen siehst dus, sonst nicht)


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



jonasf schrieb:


> die jungs haben recht.



Klar haben wir das.


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Klar haben wir das.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Erstmal zu deinem System:
Von einem i7-2700k tray rate ich dir aus 2 Gründen ab.
1) Man sollte immer einen Boxed nehmen, da man da immer eine neue CPU bekommt. Bei Trays kann es sich auch um Rückläufer handeln, die schlechte OC Ergebnisse erzielt haben oder ähnliches.
2) Der Aufrpeis zum i7-2600k lohnt nicht, da du nur 100Mhz mehr Takt bekommst, was du im Leben nicht spürst. Nimm den: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zum Board: Von Gen 3 hast du nichts. Das steht für PCIe Gen3 und das beherrschen frühstens Ivy Bridge CPU's. Da du aber jetzt einen i7 kaufst wirst du wohl kaum eine Ivy CPu holen. Und für die CPU Generation danach gibt es eh wieder einen neuen Sockel. Sprich du bezahlst unnötig für das Gen3.
Meine Empfehlung: ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Unter anderem aufgrund der USB 3.0 Fronblende(bild 4)

Zum Ram:
Ich rate zu diesem:
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für sandy bridge sollte man Ram mit DDR3 1333 Mhz, CL9 und 1,5V oder weniger nehmen. Weiterhin keine Kühlkörper
Begründung:
2 Riegel sind besser um aufzurüsten. Weiterhin haben manche Boards Probleme mit Vollbestückung
1333 Mhz und Cl9 weil man die Unterschiede selbst bei Benchmarks kaum feststellen kann wenn man höheren Ramtakt oder kleiner Cl Klassen nimmt.
Im alltag hast du davon absolut nichts.
Keine Kühlkörper: Einerseits bringen sie nichts da Ram nicht sonderlich warm wird, andererseits können sie zu Montageproblemen mit einem CPu Kühler führen.


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

soweit ich das jetzt verstand hat er das restliche system schon?

wenn nicht:
golden mic hat recht 
i7 2600k boxed
oder wenns nur um gaming geht: i5 2500k boxed

gen3 wurde gesagt...
ich find nach wie vor das Z auch unnötig und würde daher empfehlen: ASROCK P67 Extreme4 (doch immerhin 20€ billiger)


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Das Z68 würde ich mir nicht  entgehen lassen.
Sollte die dedizierte Graka mal ausfallen kann man zumindest noch auf die IGP zurückgreifen.
Z68 stellt eben den einzig vollwertigen Chip dar.


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sollte die dedizierte Graka mal ausfallen kann man zumindest noch auf die IGP zurückgreifen.
> Z68 stellt eben den einzig vollwertigen Chip dar.


 
logo 
aber ich sag immer: wenn dir die graka abraucht hast du mehr/andere sorgen als: "oh ich hab kein bild mehr" 

wobei du in sofern recht hast dass du während dir ne neue karte geliefert wird die igp nutzen kannst 
ich hab halt immer alte teile rumliegen die benutzbar sind / wären ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Naja wenn so ne Woche ne Weile in der RMA ist, ist es sicherlich nett wenn man den Rechner noch weiter für Internet etc nutzen kann.


----------



## Nordic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Also das Board hab ich schon desshalb gewählt um die Option zu haben auf den kommenden Ivy-Bridge Sockel 1155er CPU nachrüsten zu können (je nach Testergebnissen und Preis  ).
Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem boxed CPU, werde ich darauf achten!
Bei dem geringen mehrpreis von ca 20€ für den i7 2700k ist es mir das schon Wert.


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja wenn so ne Woche ne Weile in der RMA ist, ist es sicherlich nett wenn man den Rechner noch weiter für Internet etc nutzen kann.


 
logo. bei mir käme halt die alte graka rein 
aber du hast schon recht damit 

@Nordic:
hmmm statt 20€ in 100mhz zu stecken steckst du sie lieber in 2 kisten bier...
ist da besser aufgehoben... xD

du hast vom system also noch nichts? wir können dir also reinreden?


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



Nordic schrieb:


> Bei dem geringen mehrpreis von ca 20€ für den i7 2700k ist es mir das schon Wert.


Spar dir die 20€ und setz bei dem i7 2600K einfach den Multi um eine Stufe hoch. Schon hast du den gleichen Takt 



jonasf schrieb:


> ldu hast vom system also noch nichts? wir können dir also reinreden?


----------



## jonasf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Spar dir die 20€ und setz bei dem i7 2600K einfach den Multi um eine Stufe hoch. Schon hast du den gleichen Takt


 



was für ein netzteil willst du dir denn zulegen?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*



Nordic schrieb:


> Also das Board hab ich schon desshalb gewählt um die Option zu haben auf den kommenden Ivy-Bridge Sockel 1155er CPU nachrüsten zu können (je nach Testergebnissen und Preis  ).
> Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem boxed CPU, werde ich darauf achten!
> Bei dem geringen mehrpreis von ca 20€ für den i7 2700k ist es mir das schon Wert.


 
Die Ivy Bridge CPU werden eins können:
Weniger Energieverbrauch bei ähnlicher Leistung.
Ein Update lohnt für einen Sandy Bridge Käufer in eigentlich keinem Fall.
Genauso wie der 2700k. Du bezahlst 20€ mehr für etwas das du mit 2 Klicks im Bios selber machen kannst.
Wenn du das nicht machen willst muss man sich fragen warum du überhaupt die K-Variante kaufen willst.
Mal abgesehen davon das dir 100MHz niemals aufffallen werden.


----------



## Nordic (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Ok, habt mich überzeugt. Es wird ein 2600k boxed 




> du hast vom system also noch nichts? wir können dir also reinreden?


Nein, noch habe ich nix bestellt von dem Zeug, ist fast alles noch aufm Papier in der Findung.




> was für ein netzteil willst du dir denn zulegen?


Zwecks Netzteil habe ich bereits einen Thread offen und mich für ein *Enermax Modu 87+ *entschieden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-fuer-high-end-gaming-pc-wakue-gesucht-2.html


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Schnellerer RAM "lohnt" sich nur, wenn Du in Benchmarks die letzten Pünktchen rauskitzeln willst. 

Da Du offensichtlich eine Wasserkühlung einbauen willst, könntest Du auch RAM mit Heatspreadern nehmen. Unter 60€ gäbe es z.B. Produktvergleich G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR), GeIL EVO Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (GOC38GB1866C9DC), G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) 

Die RipjawsX hab ich im Gamingrechner und bin zufrieden damit. 

Beachten musst Du bei SandyBridge die RAM Spannung, die sollte laut Intel Empfehlung bei 1,5 Volt ± 5% liegen.

Poste doch mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Nordic (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Alles was derzeit so aufm Zettel steht an Komponenten:

CPU:
i7 2600k boxed

Board:
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen3

GPU:
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Classified Hydro Copper, 3072

RAM:
8 GByte DDR-3 

 Sound:
Creative X-Fi Titanium

HDD (als Datengrab):
1-2 TB  Typ/Hersteller noch in der Findung
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...dd-schnelle-ssd-fuer-games-2.html#post3716011)

SSD (für Win7 und Games):
512 GByte  Typ/Hersteller noch in der Findung
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...dd-schnelle-ssd-fuer-games-2.html#post3716011)

Netzteil:
Enermax Modu 87+ 600W

 Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-A70FB - black
(werd wohl alle Gehäuselüfter gegen Noiseblocker PL1 austauschen)

 Wakü:
     EHEIM 12V Pumpe und rest an einem Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

Man kann auch wenn man Bock drauf hat einen DDR3 1333er RAM mit 1,5V und Cl 7-7-7-21 nehmen. Das bringt laut div. Tests nur etwa 2% - 4% Prozent mehr Datendurchsatz 
gegenüber 1333er mit Cl9-9-9-24 und kostet etwas Aufpreis, aber wenn man Spaß daran hat und um 20€ Mehrausgabe nicht kneifen, - was soll´s:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr3&sort=artikel&bpmax=50&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=253_8192~255_7~1454_4096~254_1333
- Greetz -


----------



## jonasf (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher für High-End Gaming-PC*

mehr ausgeben kann man bekanntlich immer


----------

